# Raid Stammgruppe



## Necronlord (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo!
Die Gilde " Defender of the Alliance " sucht noch Mitglieder für eine Kara Stammgruppe!

Wir sind auf dem Server " Perenolde " und würden uns über neue Mitglieder freuen die interesse an einer Stammgruppe haben!

Bei interesse bitte eine nachricht an " Necronlord " oder einfach in game anwhispern!!

Freuen uns auf jede antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (5. Juni 2008)

sowas bitte ins Gildenforum
/reported


----------



## Kelgorath (5. Juni 2008)

sry aber so was gehört ins gildenforum oder in chats auf dem server und nicht zu buffed...


----------



## hunter2701 (5. Juni 2008)

hey falsches forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. Juni 2008)

um auch noch was dazu zu sagen.....falsches forum^^


----------



## Thoryia (5. Juni 2008)

Also ich seh es im richtigen Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

